
New Zealand's GCSB spying bill becomes law - wlj
http://www.3news.co.nz/GCSB-Bill-becomes-law/tabid/1607/articleID/310009/Default.aspx
======
jruthers
What's the difference between New Zealand and USA / UK / Australia? New
Zealand at least has the balls or insanity to pass laws to cover the domestic
spying, instead of doing it and denying it.

~~~
wlj
That may be so but they're very capable of misleading / attempting to confuse
the public on the issue too. The prime minister, John Key, actually publicly
likened the bill to Norton Anti Virus on multiple occasions [1] [2]

[1] [http://www.3news.co.nz/VIDEO-Key-walks-out-of-press-
conferen...](http://www.3news.co.nz/VIDEO-Key-walks-out-of-press-
conference/tabid/423/articleID/309655/Default.aspx)

[2] [http://www.3news.co.nz/Key-NZers-care-more-about-snapper-
tha...](http://www.3news.co.nz/Key-NZers-care-more-about-snapper-than-
GCSB/tabid/817/articleID/308665/Default.aspx)

~~~
canadiancreed
I'm sure anti virus makers will be happy about the lowering of sales in the NZ
marketplace....and the increase in virus proliferation soon afterwards. Could
the government get sued for that? :D

------
rgrieselhuber
I don't get the national security argument for a country like NZ.

------
frank_boyd
And for some context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKUSA_Agreement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKUSA_Agreement)

------
JackFr
Can you believe the balls on them?

